# The Cowl in my avatar...



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

So many have requested the pattern....so simple and quick!!

It was knit like a 24" scarf, then twisted and a seam sewn so that it appears a mobius cowl.

Cast on 70 stitches on US 9 needles
*6 rows of stocking knit and 1 row of YO knit 2 tog*. Continue in this pattern this for 24 inches (or however long you like).

This yarn is 50% silk, 50% wool. Its thickness ranged from chunky to lace weight making for a very interesting yet delicate knitted piece.
Cowl is wide enough to also be worn as a hooded cowl. Its soft and very comfortable, not too warm.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

beautifu1! very similar to the pattern in my avatar- I love easy patterns that look elegant.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice, and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern! Do you recall the actual type of yarn you used? Have you made the same pattern out of something other than a thick-and-thin yarn?


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, and I should have also asked - what was the approximate yardage you required for the 24-inch size?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice cowl,lovely colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It's nice and simple..


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice 
Thanx for the pattern


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

kwgold said:


> Thanks so much for the pattern! Do you recall the actual type of yarn you used? Have you made the same pattern out of something other than a thick-and-thin yarn?


Lovely Cowl, thank you for sharing the pattern. I too would like to know the name of the yarn you used.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

very nice. Thank-you for the pattern


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love it too...would love to know the yarn as well


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Perfect for so many different yarns. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Thanks so much for sharing this pattern. It sounds pretty simple. I love how your cowl turned out. Will try to get one done for a church project for Thanksgiving. Hope mine will look like that! Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wondering.....is it possible to cast on with circs and twist it on first row and then knit in pattern? Always looking for an easy way and not having to seam! I realize that there would have to be many more stitches....just asking if you have thought about doing that????? ;>D

Thanks for the pattern, I will be knitting it, just trying to make it easy on me, and others!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice looking cowl! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I would like to know the yardage you need to make this. Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you, it is very much like the one I make. Mine is the elongated garter stitch with a 4 or 6 row repeat.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very nice. 
Thank-you for the pattern.


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## leguerrierm (Nov 8, 2013)

do you have any other neck Cowl patterns for men also


----------



## leguerrierm (Nov 8, 2013)

leguerrierm said:


> do you have any other neck Cowl patterns for men also


 with picture


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Such a pretty cowl, thanks for posting and sharing the pattern. This is one that I really do want to make for me after I finish my Christmas gifts knitting.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

The yarn I used for this cowl is from Brook Farms, Solo Silk, each hank is 400 yds. I used about 300+ yards for the cowl. You can make this cowl as long or short as comfortable for you.

Here is the link to this yarn: http://www.brooksfarmyarn.com/index.php?cPath=50


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

leguerrierm said:


> with picture


I don't generally create my own patterns, just improvise on an existing one which I usually get from Ravelry. In this case I just wanted to use this gorgeous yarn and only had one hank - a cowl was the way to go!

Westknits (on Ravelry) has a large number of cowl/scarf patterns modeled by men. Any scarf can be turned into a cowl!!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi - I'm looking at some thick and thin on sale on the Craftsy website, and was wondering if you can answer the question about the amount of yardage you used?


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

kwgold said:


> Hi - I'm looking at some thick and thin on sale on the Craftsy website, and was wondering if you can answer the question about the amount of yardage you used?


The yarn I used for this cowl is from Brook Farms, Solo Silk, each hank is 400 yds. I used about 300+ yards for the cowl. You can make this cowl as long or short as comfortable for you.

Here is the link to this yarn: http://www.brooksfarmyarn.com/index.php?cPath=50


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. I like easy patterns that look as though there was a lot of work gone into them.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

hum, must be doing something wrong, as when I do the yo row, I end up with half as many stitches as I started with. when I knit two together, I only replaced one. what am I doing wrong? thx


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very nice cowl.


----------



## Egaylor (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

love it. Simple and beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the colour and pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty cowl ! &#9829;


----------



## cashmereknots (Jan 3, 2014)

So lovely!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

gapeach31781 said:


> hum, must be doing something wrong, as when I do the yo row, I end up with half as many stitches as I started with. when I knit two together, I only replaced one. what am I doing wrong? thx


Maybe I can explain that for you:

This is what she wrote for her pattern notes.. 


> Cast on 70 stitches on US 9 needles
> *6 rows of stocking knit and 1 row of *YO, knit 2 tog**. Continue in this pattern this for 24 inches (or however long you like).


So if you *Yarn Over, then knit 2 together*, you will end up with the same amount of stitches because the Yarn Over adds a stitch and the knit 2 together subtracts it..

You are doing yarn over, knit two together, yarn over, knit two together, yarn over, knit two together, etc, etc, etc. on that one row.. then six rows of stockinette stitch, then repeat the YO, k2tog row, etc, etc.

I hope that helps?


----------



## brenK (Dec 25, 2011)

randado said:


> So many have requested the pattern....so simple and quick!!
> 
> It was knit like a 24" scarf, then twisted and a seam sewn so that it appears a mobius cowl.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I think I might be "a brick shy of a load" (!) ...but this pattern is knit back and forth and not joined onto circular needles, right???


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

gram26 said:


> Wondering.....is it possible to cast on with circs and twist it on first row and then knit in pattern? Always looking for an easy way and not having to seam! I realize that there would have to be many more stitches....just asking if you have thought about doing that????? ;>D
> 
> Thanks for the pattern, I will be knitting it, just trying to make it easy on me, and others!


I was thinking the same thing. It's such a pretty pattern, I'm going to try twisting when I join my first row.


----------

